# Cost of second (backup) digital camera  body.



## joseph (Mar 26, 2004)

I travel a fair amount to places I want to photograph. The nightmare scenario is a broken camera once I get there having spent lots of $ doing so. Prior to my migration to Digital, I carried an extra nikon N80 body, the $300 it cost was well worth the peace of mind. Now however, with digital cameras, this peace of mind is much more expensive.  In your experience, should none professionals carry a second digital body as backup?


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 26, 2004)

Can't speak for everyone but I carry a Rebel 2000 (film) camera as a back up to my 10D (digital). It takes the same lenses, flash and other accessories. I keep a pouch of film that hangs on the strap of my bag just in case. I can't justify the extra expense of another digital body just yet.


----------



## joseph (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks for replying, I have been doing same with my N80. Still, if need arises would like to take as  many pix  of subject as I want and experiment, have not done this with film due to expense, no free photos with film. It has been my solutions as well, I guess I want to hear, ya go ahead you absolutely need a second digital body....


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 26, 2004)

If you can afford it, go ahead I guess, but I'd rather spend another $1500 on glass.

Take care of your existing digital body and you should be fine.  Get insurance on it if you are really worried


----------



## Harpper (Mar 26, 2004)

Joseph, if you are that paranoid about destroying your camera it might be cheaper to just get those "bullet proof" camera bags. Unless you are clumsy and trip a lot while taking pictures, the only time you are going to damage your camera is when you are transporting it from town to town. Even then it just depends on your luck. For example, I hike a lot and just about always take my camera with me. I haven't destroyed it yet.


----------



## markc (Mar 26, 2004)

If you are doing jobs, I think it's a must to have a back-up camera of some sort. You never know when somthing might go *sproing*. It doesn't have to be from a drop. If you are doing a wedding and the camera goes bust before the ceremony, you're _majorly screwed_, both financially and in reputation. You need at least a film camera on hand so that you can finish the contracted job. Since digitals depreciate so quickly, I would just use a film camera you are comfortable with as a back-up to bring along.

If you aren't doing pro work, then I don't think a back-up is really necessary. It's tying up money that could go someplace else. You can pick up a replacement fairly quickly if something goes wrong. If you are going on a trip  that you must bring home shots of, that's a different story.

Cheaper levels of bodies that use the same lens mount make great back-ups. My Elan was a backup to my EOS5. Right now my EOS 5 is a backup to my 10D.


----------



## Harpper (Mar 26, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> If you aren't doing pro work, then I don't think a back-up is really necessary.
> 
> If you are going on a trip  that you must bring home shots of, that's a different story.


Right, if you really need the shots for work or missing out on a once in a life time photo experience then a backup would be recommended. If you don't want to go with film you can try getting one used through eBay.


----------



## GerryDavid (Mar 26, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Can't speak for everyone but I carry a Rebel 2000 (film) camera as a back up to my 10D (digital). It takes the same lenses, flash and other accessories. I keep a pouch of film that hangs on the strap of my bag just in case. I can't justify the extra expense of another digital body just yet.



I second this.  :0)  I was going to say keep that 35mm slr camera for a back up.  Its what I would do.  :0)  Not much point in spending all that money ina  2nd digital camera, since itll be out of date and loose most of its value down the road.  If something happens to the first camera, use the money for the 2nd one to get the new one or repair the first, then again if you need to take a picture that hour, might be tough.  :0).  Disposable camera? hehe, jk


----------



## joseph (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks for the rational discussion, I needed that. You guys saved me some money. 

I actually was not worried about me destroying my camera, I was more concerned with the electronics destroying themselves because of weather conditions i.e humidity, chips just failing etc. any thoughts on the latter concerns? I could not find info re spontaneous failure with digital cameras.


----------



## markc (Mar 27, 2004)

joseph said:
			
		

> Thanks for the rational discussion, I needed that. You guys saved me some money.
> 
> I actually was not worried about me destroying my camera, I was more concerned with the electronics destroying themselves because of weather conditions i.e humidity, chips just failing etc. any thoughts on the latter concerns? I could not find info re spontaneous failure with digital cameras.


Dust can be utter hell for a digital camera. It's not good for film ones either, but a dust spec on a image sensor can be a bear to clean off. Not to mention the dangers of rain. Probably another reason to go with a film camera as a backup. If it looks like you are going into a camera-hazardous situation, pull out the cheaper film camera to use.


----------

